# LS 3040



## Gerald Jordan (5 mo ago)

I built a limb saw and use it on my pallet forks. When I lower it, it drops real fast. Is there a way to adjust the flow of fluid going back to the reservoir so this won't happen?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Gerald, welcome to the forum.

You could install orifice plates in your return lines to restrict flow. It would take some experimenting to get like you want.


----------

